# identify this!



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I put my money on either S. rhombeus or S. sanchezi - but the fish is still too small to be positively ID'ed, imo.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I put my money on either S. rhombeus or S. sanchezi - but the fish is still too small to be positively ID'ed, imo.












It has charactericstic of both.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

how long aprox thill we can make a positive ID?
size/time!

he looks alot like a marginatus to me though.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wait till it gets to 4-5 inches, will have a better chance to ID. You will need to take alot clearer pictures too.

But I'm going with Sanchezi for now.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

very very hard to ID and serra of this size but if i had to make a choice id say rhom OR sanchezi


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

!st pic looks like a Rhom but the 2nd Sanchezi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Pat said:


> !st pic looks like a Rhom but the 2nd Sanchezi


maybe hes an mistake from natures side, half sanc half rhom...








im leaning toward sanchezi but marginales is still an option. guess only time will tell!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

def not a marginatus.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> def not a marginatus.


how can you see that?
love to know just how to identify these bastards. so i can look for signs in the future!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

he also looks kinda like this guy.
you cant see it, but he has a sort of metallic tint looks like his made of silver.
http://images.google.no/imgres?imgurl=http...hl%3Dno%26lr%3D


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

He looks alot like a sanchezi, but I think it could still go either way; rhom or sanchezi. Good luck! No matter what, its still a great fish!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Icemann said:


> He looks alot like a sanchezi, but I think it could still go either way; rhom or sanchezi. Good luck! No matter what, its still a great fish!


yeah, im nott worried hes awesome.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

is there any whay it could be an irritant, i mean i know you cant confirm it, but is there anything that excludes this species??
im getting some better pics soon..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> is there any whay it could be an irritant, i mean i know you cant confirm it, but is there anything that excludes this species??
> im getting some better pics soon..


the tail is wrong as well as the spotting pattern. Pretty sure its safe to say that its not an irritans.


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's the four I bought as Hollandi and were idendified as S. sanchezi ... see if they match what you have


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

he looks alot like those, only his snout seems longer.
and he is very silverish.

ill try to snap some pics of him today. kinda hard because he hides in a dark spot that ive created for him.


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

Lookin' forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Laurence said:


> Lookin' forward to seeing more pics.


more pics tonite!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> he looks alot like those, only his snout seems longer.
> and he is very silverish.
> 
> ill try to snap some pics of him today. kinda hard because he hides in a dark spot that ive created for him.


The snout maylook different depending on the angle of the sanchez. I belive it looks like a sanchezi.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

is there any reason to believe the snout will becom shorter to comparison with the body, when it grows?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

he was out sneaking around so i took u bunch of pics.
hope some can help!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

you need to get better shots of the fish. here is a 3" sanchezi so you can try to id it yourself


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i know, but i dont want to stress him out.
also the camera im using is the one on my phone,
im getting a better one soon.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

evermore said:


> you need to get better shots of the fish. here is a 3" sanchezi so you can try to id it yourself


looks like it could be a rhom also


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you need to get better shots of the fish. here is a 3" sanchezi so you can try to id it yourself


looks like it could be a rhom also
[/quote]

At the next water change ill net him and get some clear shots.
thanx for trying dudes!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

GD rhom. Oh yeah Gold diamond i bet


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Slim said:


> GD rhom. Oh yeah Gold diamond i bet


hmm people seem kinda split on this one.

think i need some better shots


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im thinking sanchezi..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Sanchezi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> im thinking sanchezi..


noone else wanna take a look and give it another go? u know i wont quit right?


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Just my opinion but looks like a Sanchezi.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

any resemblance? this is my 3in sanchezi, IMO yours look more like a rhom and the shape is different compared to my sanchezi









sorry for the net i used, my other net got shredded by my pygo's


















this sanchezi looks a lot like mine


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks bro. wow the mystery is yet to be unravelled!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I still say Sanchezi, but he's too little to be positive. Ask Hastatus and then ask again when he grows another 3-4 Inches!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

First guess is Sanchezi


----------

